
Where am I? - jacquesm
https://www.google.com/search?q=where+am+i
======
arkitaip
It sucks that Google still has access to this information even if you've
meticulously disabled any and all tracking settings on google.com and android,
even if you don't use wifi.

In my case, they got my location via the IP address and I guess they had to
cross reference it with other tracking data to pinpoint the IP adress down to
a few square km.

